# 1996 VW Golf Speed Sensor



## firealj (May 23, 2010)

Replaced my speed sensor today because the old one worked off and on. Since i replaced it i still have the same problem as well as a P0501 which is the same code for a speed sensor replacement. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Ski-guru (Mar 16, 2008)

grounding issue?


----------

